# Meta AM1 29 2012 oder 2013???



## rosi-77 (28. Oktober 2013)

Servus Leute, ich stehe vor einer für mich schweren Entscheidung, nämlich ob ich das 2012`er oder 2013`er Modell vom Meta AM1 29 nehme. Beide gibt es momentan zum recht günstigen Kurs. 
Meine Frage ist, gab es beim 2012`er Kinderkrankheiten die beim 2013`er abgestellt wurden?
Welches würdet ihr bevorzugen, mal von der Optik abgesehen.

Danke schon mal und beste Grüße


----------



## rosi-77 (30. Oktober 2013)

hmm... ein wenig "anregender" hätte ich mir die Diskusion schon vorgestellt 

Kann mir wenigsten einer sagen ob die Decals bei Commencal unter- oder über Lack sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sycom (2. November 2013)

hey

die aufkleber sind so ähnlich wie beim modellbau auf wasserbasis und werden aufgezogen. dadurch ergibt sich eine nahezu glatte oberfläche. 

zu den 29ern kann ich tatsächlich nicht viel sagen, ausser dass die gesamte supreme und meta reihe ziemlich unzerstörbar ist und bei den neueren rahmen in der regel ein paar gramm durch weiteres ausfräsen eingespart werden. 

hope that helps. 

warum kein 650b?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosi-77 (2. November 2013)

Warum kein 650b... weil es die nicht so günstig gibt wie die 29`er, bin ich ehrlich. Außerdem kann ich mich mit 650b nicht anfreunden, die sind Zwitter, weder 26 noch 29 und können eigentlich nix richtig. Sind nicht so verspielt wie 26, aber auch nicht so laufruhig wie 29. Zumindest meine Meinung, will darüber auch keine Diskussion heraufbeschwören!
Und die 29`er gibt es gerade zu einem Spottpreis und ich suche etwas in der Art, zum Wochenendausritt was auch mal derbes Gelände verträgt und dieses "fährt nicht jeder" Flair hat. Da stören mich die "extra Gramm" die der Rahmen auf den Hüften hat auch nicht wirklich!


----------



## Keyser Soze (6. November 2013)

Hi rosi-77,

genaue Unterschiede der 12er/13er Meta 29 Rahmen kann ich dir leider nicht nennen, schreib mal Commencal an, die antworten dir schnell und freundlich!

Interessant wäre ob der 13er Rahmen hinten wirklich mehr Reifenfreiheit bietet, die würd ich mir beim 12er wünschen und ist der einzige wirkliche Kritikpunkt den Rahmen betreffend.

Hohe Stabilität und damit hohes Gewicht des Rahmens werte ich für mich als Pluspunkt!

Die Ausstattungsunterschiede kannst du ja dem Commencal Store entnehmen, zu den Decals wurd schon was gesagt.

Insgesamt bin ich extrem zufrieden, eigentlich sollte das Meta nur Spaßbike sein, aber ich finds auch für Touren so gut, dass das Hardtail kaum noh bewegt wurde
Problematisch ist aber noch, dass auch bei meinem Brems- und Schaltzug am Gabelschaft reiben wie hier angesprochen. Das dürfte beim 13er genauso sein und da wird ja bisher noch auf eine Lösung gewartet. Also doch zwei Rahmen bezogene Kritikpunkte.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast raus damit, ich kann nur nicht versprechen ne qualifizierte Antwort geben zu können


----------



## rosi-77 (6. November 2013)

Juhu endlich eine Antwort  
Hat mir zumindest ein wenig weiter geholfen 

Welches Meta 29 fährst du oder hast du es selber auf gebaut? Welche Rahmengröße bei Körpergröße und wie fährt es sich für ein 29`er?

Danke und sportliche Grüße, Kai


----------



## Keyser Soze (8. November 2013)

Morgen Kai,

wirklich Hilfreiches kann ich dir leider gar nicht sagen 

Hab das weiße 12er im Februar zum exzellenten Kurs als Komplettbike gekauft, das gabs soweit ich weiß nur in einer Ausstattung. Ich bin 1,89 und fahr durch glücklichen Zufall den L Rahmen.

Da es mein erstes Fully ist kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen. Bin in Willingen den Sultan und das Tracer 29 Probe gefahren und beim Händler kurz das Stumpunmper FSR 29. Tracer und Stumpjumper haben mich beide nicht überzeugt, das Turner hab ich recht gut in Erinnerung. Wie gut sie auf mich Brocken eingestellt waren kann ich nicht sagen.

Das Meta macht seit wir uns kennen schlicht Spaß. Es ist definitiv wendiger als mein Hardtail, eben auch nur L statt XL. Bergauf geht wunderbar, runter umso besser und das höhere Gewicht merke ich persönlich beim Fahren kaum.
Wie gesagt bin ich im Endeffekt nur noch das Meta gefahren, auch auf "CC-Touren".

Was für mich garnicht ging war die Formula RX, aber die scheint an beiden Jahrgängen zu sein. Mag an meinem Leib liegen, aber mit der war es, trotz mehrmaligem Entlüften, größerer Bremsscheibe etc. einfach nicht möglich das Vorderrad ordentlich zu blockieren. Hab zügig eine Zee drangebaut und bin seitdem rundum zufrieden.

Hoffe das hilft dir irgendwie weiter. Finde heraus ob beim 13er hinten dickere Reifen passen, dann nimm das!! Wenn nicht kannst du denke ich einfach aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden welches dir besser gefällt.
Beste Grüße, Moritz


----------



## rosi-77 (8. November 2013)

Super, ist doch schon mal was!

Ich tingel seit Wochen durch alle erreichbaren Bikeläden, sitze und fahre probe, aber kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden ob 26 oder 29 *verdammt* 
Commencal als solches finde ich richtig klasse und die "Angebote" sind mega!! Aber das macht es mir auch nicht leichter... na ja wohl weiter probieren oder irgendwann aus dem Bauch raus kaufen und hoffen das es passt *feix*

Grüße, der Kai


----------



## rosi-77 (24. November 2013)

So bin letztes Wochenende ein Genius 930 probegefahren, um mal zu "erfahren" wie 29`er sich so fahren. Und ich muß sagen, allen pessimismus zum Trotz, ich war begeistert  Also von den Rädern... beim Bike bleibt es beim Commencal... aber...
...was würdet ihr wegen der Rahmengröße sagen. Das Genius bin ich in M gefahren, war von der Rahemnhöhe eigentlich zufrieden... aber man kann das bestimmt nicht so ohne weiteres ummünzen.
Meine Daten: 1,68 klein, 81cm Schrittlänge, Torso 58cm, Armlänge 59cm. Canyon spuckt dazu einmal M und einmal S aus, scheinbar wahllos, zumindest für mich 
Fährt jemand ähnlich kleines wie ich ein AM29 und kann mir einen Tip geben?

Danke und sportliche Grüße, Kai


----------



## UncleCharles (29. November 2013)

Keyser Soze schrieb:


> Was für mich garnicht ging war die Formula RX, aber die scheint an beiden Jahrgängen zu sein. Mag an meinem Leib liegen, aber mit der war es, trotz mehrmaligem Entlüften, größerer Bremsscheibe etc. einfach nicht möglich das Vorderrad ordentlich zu blockieren. Hab zügig eine Zee drangebaut und bin seitdem rundum zufrieden.



Das kenn ich. Ich hab die selbe Bremse, wenn auch einen andern Rahmen (Meta6). Es verzögert auch ein bisschen, aber einfach nicht genug - von vertrauenerweckenden Bremsen erwarte ich, dass man auf Asphalt das Hinterrad hochkriegen sollte, ohne Angst zu haben, dass der Bremshebel gleich abreißt. Vielleicht sind auch einfach nur die Beläge durch, die frisst die Bremse nämlich irgendwie im vorbeigehen auf. Und das alles trotz 200er Scheiben. Finde ich echt nicht so pralle. Ich bin vor einigen Wochen mal mit dem Rad eines Bekannten gefahren, und habe danach umgehend Hope M4's auf meine Wunschliste gesetzt...


----------



## staycool (20. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich habe das AM 29 2  mit 2,35 Hans Dampf hinten und vorne. Eng hinten aber geht. Vorne bremse ich mit der 203er Shimano XT und hinten habe ich die Formula gelassen. Das einzige was mich an dem Rad stört ist, das der Dämpfer relativ leicht durchschlägt. Ansonsten auch für Light Freeride super geeignet. Wendig und Sicher auch in XL bei 1,94 m Größe. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staycool (20. Dezember 2013)

Bei der Rahmengröße würde ich bei deinen Daten eher zum S tendieren. Aber am besten ausprobieren.


----------



## rosi-77 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch S gekauft, aber als VIP Rahmen-Kit  ...nun kann es los gehen.


----------



## boescha (10. Januar 2014)

Und, wie läuft der Aufbau? Bilder bitte


----------



## rosi-77 (2. Februar 2014)

Fertig....


----------



## boescha (2. Februar 2014)

Klasse Aufbau! Bist du es schon gefahren?


----------



## rosi-77 (2. Februar 2014)

Nein ist erst am Freitag fertig geworden  ...eventuell geht es heute noch eine Runde raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (6. Februar 2014)

Schaut gut aus 
Und nachdem bei uns jetzt wohl endgültig der Frühling ausgebrochen ist werd ich mich nächste Woche auch dran machen meinen Rahmen aufzubauen.


----------



## Keyser Soze (10. Februar 2014)

@rosi-77 Wirklich schön geworden! Die Farbe ist der Knaller im Vergleich zu meinem weißen... Hoff du hast ne Menge Spaß fortan!

@staycool Du hast das 13er Modell? Würdest du mir mal die Reifenfreiheit hinten ausmessen wenn du nen HD laufen hast? Ich bin kurz davor mir nen neueren Hinterbau bei Commencal zu bestellen falls der in mein 12er passt und wirklich dickere Reifen verträgt.
Bezüglich des durchschlagenden Dämpfers würd ich dir die Fox VolumeSpacer empfehlen. Hab versuchsweise erstmal den mittleren einbauen lassen und es garnicht mehr geändert. Trotz knappen 120 Kilo keinerlei Durchschläge mehr, aber ich reiz das Meta auch nicht wirklich aus.

Beste Grüße, Moritz


----------



## rosi-77 (16. Februar 2014)

Keyser Soze schrieb:


> @rosi-77 Wirklich schön geworden! Die Farbe ist der Knaller im Vergleich zu meinem weißen... Hoff du hast ne Menge Spaß fortan!
> 
> @staycool Du hast das 13er Modell? Würdest du mir mal die Reifenfreiheit hinten ausmessen wenn du nen HD laufen hast? Ich bin kurz davor mir nen neueren Hinterbau bei Commencal zu bestellen falls der in mein 12er passt und wirklich dickere Reifen verträgt.
> Bezüglich des durchschlagenden Dämpfers würd ich dir die Fox VolumeSpacer empfehlen. Hab versuchsweise erstmal den mittleren einbauen lassen und es garnicht mehr geändert. Trotz knappen 120 Kilo keinerlei Durchschläge mehr, aber ich reiz das Meta auch nicht wirklich aus.
> ...




Servus, ich habe den 2013`er Rahmen, ja. Mit durchschlagenden Dämpfer habe ich und meine 60kg keine Probleme  ...die Reifenfreiheit hinten ist nicht so doll, also beim 2,2 Trailking mußte ich schon die Rahmenschützer kürzen, da haben sie geschliffen. Wie und wo messe ich das, mal doof gefragt?


----------



## staycool (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo.
das habe ich beim Hans Dampf auch gemacht, also den Rahmenschützer erstmal gekürzt, der an der Stelle aber auch unnötig ist imho. Allerdings ist meine Fox CTD schon zum 2.Mal mit defekter Druckstufe bei Gewährleistungsservice. Habt ihr noch die Originalgabel drin?

gruß staycool


----------



## staycool (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo Moritz,
das mit dem Volumenspacer klingt gut, unsere Gewichtsklassen sind auch etwa gleich. Ist das eine große Sache?
Der FOx Service braucht nämlich ewig. Nach einer Woche eingeschickt zu sein, ist die Gabel noch nicht einmal vom Wareneingang erfasst. Fox vorm. Toxoholics , macht jetzt auch den österreichischen Service, d.h. 400 Pakete am Tag laut eigener Aussage. 

Da würde ich das mit dem Dämpfer lieber selber machen.

Gruß Karl


----------



## mike79 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo.
Wie schaut es mit der Zufriedenheit im Dauereinsatz der Bikes hier aus? Bin auch am Überlegen ein 29er Meta zu bestellen....


----------



## rosi-77 (23. Juni 2014)

Das Meta selber ist spitze, macht richtig laune, aber ist mir mit meinen 1.68 doch einen ticken zu groß. Würde eventuell auf 27.5 wechseln.


----------



## mike79 (23. Juni 2014)

Als was nutzt du denn das Meta? So als richtiges one for all bike? Hast du Vergleiche mit andren 29er Fullys?


----------



## rosi-77 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe ein Genius und Flash als 29er gefahren. Das Meta nutze Ich als all in Bike, weil das kann es echt gut. Wie gesagt, das Bike als solches ist Top!


----------



## zuberstar (2. Januar 2015)

@rosi-77
Schickes Rad, das du dir da aufgebaut hast.
Ich bin nur etwas zusammengezuckt, als ich im 29er Trailbike-Thread gelesen habe, dass dein Bock 14,7kg wiegt. 
So wirklich schwere Teile hast du ja nun auch nicht verbaut, dazu Größe "S", auch noch als tubeless-Aufbau?! 
Hast du zufällig mal den Rahmen gewogen? Ich überlege nämlich gerade das Teil - ebenfalls in Gr. S - für meine Dame aufzubauen. Ich habe auch nichts gegen ein paar Gramm mehr zugunsten von Stabilität, aber das wäre in diesem Fall wohl des Guten zuviel.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosi-77 (3. Januar 2015)

Den Rahmen habe ich solo nicht gewogen und das Bike auch nur auf einer normalen Personenwage. Die Teile als solche sind nicht die schwersten, richtig. Ok, die Talas und Trail King Reifen sind recht schwer, da wäre noch Potential.  Aber ich wollte von Anfang nicht das leichteste Bike, sondern etwas grundsolide und das ist das Commencal. Klar gewinnst du damit keine bergauf Rennen, aber dafür hast du bergab jede menge Spaß!  Jeder meiner Freunde der das Commencal bisher gefahren ist, sagt man merkt das Übergewicht nicht. Von allen bisher gefahrenen Bikes, fühle ich mich auf dem Commencal immer noch am wohlsten... das Bügelt einfach souverän alles weg


----------



## UncleCharles (3. Januar 2015)

Naja, 14,7kg ist doch relativ leicht? Mein Meta 6 wiegt momentan irgendwo um die 18kg, und ich komm damit auch überall hoch. Rennen gewinnt der Bock bergauf keine, höchstens Bergab, aber spätestens bei einem AM Bike sollte doch lieber ein bisschen auf Qualität und Haltbarkeit geachtet werden als auf diese Grammfuchserei.


----------



## rosi-77 (3. Januar 2015)

Seh ich ähnlich.... es gibt auch 10 kg Hobel die kaum einen Berg hoch kommen und berg ab wie ein bockiger Esel sind   Von gebrochenen Rahmen, Lenkern, gerissenen Leichtbauketten, bis hin zu drei Platten auf einer Tour, habe ich schon alles erlebt   Mein Commencal fährt vom ersten Tag an zuverlässig ohne einen einzigen Ausfall... Ich muß nicht immer erster sein


----------



## zuberstar (3. Januar 2015)

Danke schonmal, dachte mir auch schon, dass du insgesamt sehr zufrieden bist. Das "Mehr"-gewicht sitzt ja wohl auch direkt am Tretlager an und sorgt wohl für eine sehr satte Lage der Fuhre. Ich werde mal schauen, was ich sonst als Alternativen noch auftreiben kann. Hat noch den Winter lang Zeit.

Edit: Es geht mir eher darum, dass selbst Rahmengröße "S" in dem gezeigten Aufbau mit 14,7kg zu Buche schlägt. Und wie gesagt: es soll das Radl für meine Dame werden.
Mein Transition Covert 29 in L hat ebenfalls nicht den leichtesten Rahmen, trotzdem geht das Teil gut unter 14kg aufzubauen.


----------



## UncleCharles (3. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich da dran denke dass ich manchmal schon ernsthaft überlege ob mir jetzt gleich wohl das tretlager nach unten durch den Rahmen wandert..


----------



## rosi-77 (4. Januar 2015)

Die  Frage nach den alternativen habe ich mir damals auch gestellt, aber die Commencal Rahmen sind einfach recht günstig,  da sind alternativen rar... gerade wenn man kein "allerweltsbike" bauen will


----------



## rosi-77 (4. Januar 2015)

Jedes mal wenn ich in den Keller gehe, bleib ich kurz dran stehen... ich mag das Ding echt, auch wenn ich Bock auf was neues hätte. Das bauen macht einfach sooooo viel Spaß


----------



## Jierdan (23. September 2015)

rosi-77 schrieb:


> Das Meta selber ist spitze, macht richtig laune, aber ist mir mit meinen 1.68 doch einen ticken zu groß. Würde eventuell auf 27.5 wechseln.



Wie wirkt sich das aus? geht es aufgrund der sehr langen Kettenstreben nur schwer ums Eck? Ich komm jetzt in erster Linie vom 26er, spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein 29er Meta zu holen und find die Geodaten auf dem Papier schon krass. Ich mein, ein Trailbike mit steilen 68° LW und langen 458mm Kettenstreben würde ich mir in 26" nicht kaufen. Verhält sich das bei 29" derart anders?


----------



## rosi-77 (28. September 2015)

Wie soll ich das erklären... ich finde, es könnte etwas verspielter sein, agiler... du sitzt halt auf dem Bock, und weißt, egal was kommt, das Teil bügelt es einfach weg... Hab mich beim Kauf, bzw. Aufbau auf Freunde verlassen die meinten, unbedingt 29er... klar habe ich vorher paar 29er gefahren, dachte so, ach das passt schon.. na ja egal, Spaß macht es schon das Meta, aber es fehlt mir so biss'l der Rüpel Faktor bei dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (28. September 2015)

rosi-77 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das erklären... ich finde, es könnte etwas verspielter sein, agiler... du sitzt halt auf dem Bock, und weißt, egal was kommt, das Teil bügelt es einfach weg... Hab mich beim Kauf, bzw. Aufbau auf Freunde verlassen die meinten, unbedingt 29er... klar habe ich vorher paar 29er gefahren, dachte so, ach das passt schon.. na ja egal, Spaß macht es schon das Meta, aber es fehlt mir so biss'l der Rüpel Faktor bei dem Bike




Hmm, klingt jetzt nicht so schlecht, ich hatte eh vor eine poppige Gabel zu verbauen (Pike mit 3-4 Tokens?). Ist schon verdammt schwer, dem Rahmen zu widerstehen... ich mein -  bei dem Preis von einem Tofane oder einem Ion15 kann man eine Menge Commencals zuschandenfahren 

Wo liegt eigentlich die Einbaulänge? 200x57? Kriegt man evtl. auch einen Coil (mit Piggy) rein? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, ne?


----------



## rosi-77 (28. September 2015)

Nein glaube nicht das ein Pigi Dämpfer passt... Aber glaube dazu gibt es irgendwo im Forum ein Thema.
Den Rahmen wirst du wohl eher nicht zu Schande fahren, der sollte jeden Zweifel erhaben sein, da hat Commencal was sehr massives gebaut 
Pike war damals auch interessant, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt noch zu teuer, sonst hätte Ich eine verbaut. Preislich sind die Rahmen top und sehen sehr geil aus


----------



## Jierdan (29. September 2015)

Ohne Piggy kann ich wohl leben, ein Monarch ohne Plus würde wohl auch reichen... Sehr massiv find ich auch gut. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, eine Reverb Stealth zu verbauen und vollständig intern zu verlegen?


----------



## rosi-77 (29. September 2015)

Nein, bei Modelljahr 2013/14 geht es nicht. Daher habe Ich auch die KindShock Lev verbaut, die passt sehr sehr gut, auch optisch.


----------



## Totoxl (4. Oktober 2015)

Hier gibt es ja schon einiges an Feedback zu dem Bike. Auch ich stehe vor der Überlegung mir ein Meta AM 29 zu kaufen.
Das Thema Reifenfreiheit findet man immer als Knackpunkt. Wie sehr vermisst ihr die Breite Pelle hinten?
Ich bin 1,96 groß und habe etwas über 90kg. Einsatzbereich 60% AM Tour, 45% Enduro, 5% Park.
Da ich noch kein 29er länger gefahren bin, fällt es mir schwer einzuschätzen ob ich für Grip und Dämpfung ein 2,4er Reifen dringed brauche.
ein 2,3er 2,2er sollte ja immer noch so viel auflagefläche haben wie ein 27,5er in 2,4. Ich weiß sehr Theoretisch, aber ihr wisst was ich meine.
Ansonsten wäre es nett wenn mir hier Jemand sagen könnte was er an dem Bike schlecht und gut findet.
@King Jens one @rosi-77 @Keyser Soze @staycool @dende24 @slayerrider
Ihr fahrt ja alle ein Meta AM 29, wäre nett wenn ihr ein Feedback geben könntet


----------



## rosi-77 (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahr den Trailking 2.2 hinten... was da noch geht ist schwer zu sagen. Ich bin nur 1.68 und 63kg... Griptechnisch bin Ich zu Frieden. Das Meta ist zumindest für all deine Wünsche geeignet, ohne echte schwächen würde Ich behaupten und bei deiner Größe sollte 29er auch echt was sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (8. Oktober 2015)

Hier mein neuer Untersatz. Commencal Meta AM 29 kaum über den Gedanken gesprochen das mir ein 29er gefallen könnte, kam auch die Gelegenheit 
Ein paar Dinge müssen noch geändert werden, aber erst mal wird es so getestet. Bin mal gespannt was es kann und was nicht.


----------



## flow0923 (30. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich hol den Thread mal hoch. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Meta AM 29 2014er zulegen soll. Geht jemand mit dem Teil in den Bikepark? Ich fahre überwiegend Touren will aber auch mal nach Winterberg mit dem Rad.


----------



## Totoxl (31. März 2016)

Bislang war ich mit dem Meta noch nicht im Park, aber wegstecken wird es das locker. Der Rahmen macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. WiBe Willingen, Braunlage etc. sollte kein Problem sein, wenn du nicht die riesen Dinger springst, wird das Bike dich nicht ausbremsen.


----------



## flow0923 (31. März 2016)

Das klingt schonmal gut. Wie sieht es mit der Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau aus? Ist die bei allen Baujahren so beschränkt oder gab es da Veränderungen. Der Einsatzbereich wäre in meinem Fall eher Enduro lastig und da will ich ungern mit 2.2 Reifen fahren.


----------



## Totoxl (2. April 2016)

Einen Tod muss man sterben, bei 2,2 ist hinten schluß. Ich habe aber in einem Amiforum gesehen, wie er es mit einem 650b Hinterrad aufgebaut hat, so gehen breitere Reifen rein. Der Hinterbau bietet zur Radachse hin etwas mehr Platz.


----------



## flow0923 (2. April 2016)

Ok,danke für die Info. Dann muss ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------

